# just work at it



## SBHSTECHIELB (Sep 8, 2003)

Sometimes you just have to be patient and work for the fun stuff. for example.. over the summer i worked at Paramount's Kings Dominion in the entertainment department doing lights. At first all i did was hang the lights an do spot light. and i did that all summer long. then a week before i quit they showed me the board and what it could do. which was fun. so all you need to do is work at it until you get to the fun stuff.


----------



## Jo-JotheSoundDog (Sep 9, 2003)

Great attitude to have. Keep up the good work.


----------

